# DRE Fall Boat Swap and Sale



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

so DRE will be open on Sunday for this event?


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

kevdog said:


> so DRE will be open on Sunday for this event?


Store hours will be:
Friday 10:00-5:00
Saturday 10:00-5:00
Sunday 10:00-3:00


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

You can see the list of Swap Boats here:
Down River Equipment

Have a great weekend!


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

Most of the boats have been discounted for the last day, see the updated sale prices here:
Down River Equipment

10-3 today only!

Randy


----------

